# need a good homemade bread recipe



## Grunt173 (Feb 5, 2018)

I am 70 years old and still trying to find a recipe for bread that Grandma used to make so well and filled the air in the house with that beautiful aroma and tasted so well,a bread to die for.Does anybody have a good recipe for that wonderful flavor? I sure would be grateful.


----------



## Wdestate (Feb 5, 2018)

You got anymore specifics on what you are looking for ? Can you recall any specifics of her bread? Crumb, exterior etc


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 5, 2018)

Wdestate said:


> You got anymore specifics on what you are looking for ? Can you recall any specifics of her bread? Crumb, exterior etc



I sure wish I could help but it has been so long ago and all I can remember is how she was bent over a very large metal bowl about 3 foot in dia. and kneading the dough with her 80 year old hands.Her bread tasted much like some Italian breads that I have tasted.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 5, 2018)

Perhaps she was using a portion of durum flour (finely ground semolina)? You can get somefrom King Arthur and give it a go...a bit yellow and adds a different flavor and texture. I wouldn't suggest using it straight though you can.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 5, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Perhaps she was using a portion of durum flour (finely ground semolina)? You can get somefrom King Arthur and give it a go...a bit yellow and adds a different flavor and texture. I wouldn't suggest using it straight though you can.



Good idea.The wife just picked up some King Authur unbleached bread flour which is different from what I have tried so we'll give that a go too.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 5, 2018)

Should have mentioned that you likely won't find it in stores as I've only seen it mail order. You can always ask a local baker for a bit so you can give it a try before you purchase any.


----------



## RonB (Feb 5, 2018)

King Arthur Flour has a ton of bread recipes here:

https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/bread

You might try searching through them for a recipe. Just scroll down to the type of bread you want to make and click on the header.

Here is the recipe I use for sandwich bread:

https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/king-arthurs-classic-white-sandwich-bread-recipe

Here is a loaf made with that recipe:


View attachment 38399


I have attached photos using the same process that I just used, and they were visible. I don't know why this one is not, but you can click on the link to see the bread.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 5, 2018)

RonB said:


> King Arthur Flour has a ton of bread recipes here:
> 
> https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/bread
> 
> ...


Man,that looks good.I'll be right over. Thanks for the links.I have got to try those recipes.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 5, 2018)

I use a modified version of this method.

500g water
625g wheat flour
5g fresh yeast (or a little dry yeast)
13g salt

[video=youtube;13Ah9ES2yTU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13Ah9ES2yTU[/video]

And not shown in the video, you need to let it rise for a second time after folding for around 2 hours before it goes in the oven.

Give it a go!


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 5, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> I use a modified version of this method.
> 
> 500g water
> 625g wheat flour
> ...



No knead bread.My Grandmother would have loved that.She was a slave to her ten kids and then eventually their kids etc,etc and was baking bread constantly,when she wasn't hand hoeing an acre garden full of potatoes.


----------



## banjo1071 (Feb 6, 2018)

For a real aromatic bread you should try a soudough and patially ryewheat instead of yeast and wheat.

This one is really great for starters (in German, of course!)

http://sz-magazin.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/43107/BacknRoll


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 6, 2018)

banjo1071 said:


> For a real aromatic bread you should try a soudough and patially ryewheat instead of yeast and wheat.
> 
> This one is really great for starters (in German, of course!)
> 
> http://sz-magazin.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/43107/BacknRoll



Thank you.The pictures look good.I read through the translation.I can almost smell it now.


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 10, 2018)

on my 30 year now quest for great pizza I found that the exact ratio of flour whater yeast and salt is as important (exact type of flower too) as the proofing temperature. Same for sourdough, slow and low (think 24-48 hours) helps to get different flavors from the flour.
For Pizza my goto flour is Caputo, when you hit it right it creates nutty flavors and creamy textures and a nicely bubbling crunchy crust.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 11, 2018)

MarcelNL said:


> on my 30 year now quest for great pizza I found that the exact ratio of flour whater yeast and salt is as important (exact type of flower too) as the proofing temperature. Same for sourdough, slow and low (think 24-48 hours) helps to get different flavors from the flour.
> For Pizza my goto flour is Caputo, when you hit it right it creates nutty flavors and creamy textures and a nicely bubbling crunchy crust.



You sure have a knack at making somebody hungry.My mouth was watering right after I read this.


----------



## Chef Doom (Feb 23, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> I am 70 years old and still trying to find a recipe for bread that Grandma used to make so well and filled the air in the house with that beautiful aroma and tasted so well,a bread to die for.Does anybody have a good recipe for that wonderful flavor? I sure would be grateful.


Take some random fresh milled flour, splash some water, sprinkle some salt, knead for a few miutes, flatten out into a disk, toss it into a hot oven for a dozen minutes or so, use at your preference.


----------



## jaybett (Feb 24, 2018)

Time is the key for developing flavor. Often times with older recipes they were started the night before with a ferment. The following morning the ferment and the rest of the ingredients were mixed together and kneaded into a dough. After the dough had proofed for a short time, it was put into the refrigerator until it was ready to be backed that evening for dinner. 

If your grandmother was an immigrant or first or second generation, it might be helpful to look at the breads of the country where she came from. Also where you grandmother lived might have a regional bread. Immigrant communities adapted their recipes to local ingredients. 

Jay


----------



## RonB (Feb 24, 2018)

First, in order to bake great bread repeatedly, you need to weigh your ingredients - it's the best way to get accurate results. Think about it - if you scoop a cup of flour out of the bag, it might weigh 5 oz. But if you spoon the flour into the cup, it might weigh 4 oz. That's a 20% difference. A good digital thermometer will also be very useful.

If you want to try an easy overnight bread, here is an adaptation form Ken Forkish's book Flour, Water, Salt, Yeast...:

https://www.breadexperience.com/sing-to-me-my-bread-crackle-sweetly-in/

This is probably not like your grandmother's bread, but it is a very nice crusty bread.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 25, 2018)

RonB said:


> First, in order to bake great bread repeatedly, you need to weigh your ingredients - it's the best way to get accurate results. Think about it - if you scoop a cup of flour out of the bag, it might weigh 5 oz. But if you spoon the flour into the cup, it might weigh 4 oz. That's a 20% difference. A good digital thermometer will also be very useful.
> 
> If you want to try an easy overnight bread, here is an adaptation form Ken Forkish's book Flour, Water, Salt, Yeast...:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link.That is a must try.I am going to start weighing my ingredients too.I had read that same advice during a search for a good recipe.Flour was the prime example.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 25, 2018)

jaybett said:


> Time is the key for developing flavor. Often times with older recipes they were started the night before with a ferment. The following morning the ferment and the rest of the ingredients were mixed together and kneaded into a dough. After the dough had proofed for a short time, it was put into the refrigerator until it was ready to be backed that evening for dinner.
> 
> If your grandmother was an immigrant or first or second generation, it might be helpful to look at the breads of the country where she came from. Also where you grandmother lived might have a regional bread. Immigrant communities adapted their recipes to local ingredients.
> 
> Jay



I never thought of it that way but yes,she was of German heritage.She and Grandpa had a small farm in the country and raised 10 kids.As a grandchild,I remember her making a house full of bread and she sure did do things a lot differently then my bread making.She did make up some the night before,now that you mention it.Some she did not as I can see her in my mind kneading the bread dough by hand in a very big bowl that had to fit on a big chair for support,then move the dough to a big table for more kneading.I know now,that was very hard work for her.She was a fragile old lady but tough as nails.


----------



## RonB (Feb 25, 2018)

Here is a page of photos of "German" bread. If you see something that looks like the bread your GM made, see if you can find a recipe:

https://www.google.com/search?q=german+bread&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj0vdr9n8HZAhVxUt8KHSz9DjkQ_AUICigB&biw=1920&bih=1069


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 25, 2018)

RonB said:


> Here is a page of photos of "German" bread. If you see something that looks like the bread your GM made, see if you can find a recipe:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=german+bread&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj0vdr9n8HZAhVxUt8KHSz9DjkQ_AUICigB&biw=1920&bih=1069



Oh my,just looking at all those pictures made my mouth water.These are going to keep my wife and I busy for quite awhile today.Thank you. I bookmarked them so I can keep going back to them.I like how you can click on the picture and takes you to recipes.


----------



## Paraffin (Feb 28, 2018)

jaybett said:


> Time is the key for developing flavor. Often times with older recipes they were started the night before with a ferment. The following morning the ferment and the rest of the ingredients were mixed together and kneaded into a dough. After the dough had proofed for a short time, it was put into the refrigerator until it was ready to be backed that evening for dinner.



Get deep enough into bread making, and there are many formulas like this, following family traditions and breadmaking history.

Here's a German "Kassel Rye" I made last weekend, with a rye sourdough starter, around 60& rye flour for the final loaf and the rest first-clear wheat flour. The night before, I start with a "sponge" from a 100% rye sourdough starter with fresh flour and water, to get things moving, pump up the yeast and lactobacillus bacteria. 







That's a recipe from "The Rye Baker" book, a great resource for this kind of thing. And a source for the specialized flours, from the author. But read some good books and web sites for regular wheat flour before you get into rye bread. It really needs a sourdough starter, and tolerance for a _very sticky_ dough!


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 28, 2018)

I'd say what mostly distinguishes 'German' breads (if there is such a thing) it's two things:

-The addition of rye flour
-Usage of sourdough

Look in that direction. Personally I'm lazy, and don't want to bother with making my own starters or all that jazz, so I just buy premade 'Bauernbrot' breadmix (basically farmers bread) that already has a mix of wheat & rye flour, sourdough crap and yeast in it... All I do is add water - more than is recommended, and then just apply the whole no-knead methodology to that. Works out just fine for me.


----------

